# Why are certain words highlighted?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

With links to others sites?

I see it in the 'tech friend' thread. Haven't seen it before this morning.


New campaign? Or do I need to scan?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think it's new, might be new to this site, but I see it a lot on other sites. 

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Powered by VigiLink"? Not new. Anything else, you may want to run a scan.

I thought a new ad words app had been added to the site before I realized that I was getting ads on sites I owned and internal websites. It would be a good idea to run a scan if you're seeing something unexpected.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you have VigLink enabled or disabled? http://www.viglink.com/opt-out/If you disable then reload the thread do the highlighted words disappear?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> "Powered by VigiLink"? Not new. Anything else, you may want to run a scan.
> 
> I thought a new ad words app had been added to the site before I realized that I was getting ads on sites I owned and internal websites. It would be a good idea to run a scan if you're seeing something unexpected.


I saw the highlighted words in several posts on other threads yesterday.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> Do you have VigLink enabled or disabled? http://www.viglink.com/opt-out/If you disable then reload the thread do the highlighted words disappear?


Just tried your link and it says it's enabled on my laptop. Next time I see one of them, I'll disable it and see if it goes away. Thanx for the link.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> I saw the highlighted words in several posts on other threads yesterday.


The same question applies to you or anyone else. "Powered by Vigilink"?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> The same question applies to you or anyone else. "Powered by Vigilink"?


Yup, after I posted that last time on this thread the very next post on the next thread had eBay highlighted. Went to the link for Vigilink and disabled it and now that word is not highlighted.

Rich


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I was seeing the link words myself and using the disable link I verified they were VigLink. This is strange, VigLink must have changed something to get past Ad Block Plus as i had not seen those links since I installed ABP.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

longrider said:


> I was seeing the link words myself and using the disable link I verified they were VigLink. This is strange, VigLink must have changed something to get past Ad Block Plus as i had not seen those links since I installed ABP.


I use Ad Block too, I was just gonna ask how that got on my computer. How did it?

Rich


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Nothing is on your computer, VigLink is an advertising platform that this site has been using for a while. What has changed is somehow it is getting by ABP even though when I check status it is showing a block for @@||viglink.com/api/vglnk.js$third-party


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ABP can be set to "allow non-obtrusive ads". If ABP considers an ad non-obtrusive, you will see it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> The same question applies to you or anyone else. "Powered by Vigilink"?


Is it with the second 'i' or not?

In the above posts, the ones with two 'i's are highlighted while the ones with three are not.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are correct .. it is Viglink. My keyboard prefers Vigilink.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

So, is 'key board' supposed to be highlighted above or not?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What words are chosen and where they link are determined by VigLink.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I have it disabled on my computer (Opted out), since my mouse likes to head to strange links. But it's been around since Fred Flintstone surfed the net, it used to be known as Intelitext long ago. As for Ad-block, this site is on it's white listed on it, except Flash, since I don't have that on my puter.



SayWhat? said:


> So, is 'key board' supposed to be highlighted above or not?


It may be if it's on Vigilink's word list.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

It has been on the site for as long as I can remember as I was one of the test platform with it for AVSForum before it was called VigLinks after it was sold. Maybe they are tagging new words than before now or something to make you see it more. Not sure. But it surly has been around for a long long time. I do turn it off for club members.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

David Bott said:


> It has been on the site for as long as I can remember as I was one of the test platform with it for AVSForum before it was called VigLinks after it was sold. Maybe they are tagging new words than before now or something to make you see it more. Not sure. But it surly has been around for a long long time.  I do turn it off for club members.


There is the answer, with the exception of the OP everybody commenting about suddenly seeing it (myself included) are club members. For some reason that off switch went away.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Pondering to say the least as I have it setup for club members not to see the links. Here is the set in the control panel... (Gray is SELECTED). As you can see, club members are not selected. hummm....kind of at a loss as this part of the site has not been touched.

_*I sent a note to Viglinks as surely something is not right on their end.*_


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Most ad blockers have this option but it's a custom list. If you use Chrome and Ad Block it's under Options --> Filter Lists tab.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

longrider said:


> There is the answer, with the exception of the OP everybody commenting about suddenly seeing it (myself included) are club members. For some reason that off switch went away.


Sometimes a forum will have a mind of it's own. On a game forum I'm a mod on, the admin did an update to the software recently and it somehow changed a few settings. He had to hunt in the CP to fix it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> You are correct .. it is Viglink. My keyboard prefers Vigilink.


I typed in Vigilink and I got to the right place with no problem.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

longrider said:


> There is the answer, with the exception of the OP everybody commenting about suddenly seeing it (myself included) are club members. For some reason that off switch went away.


I had it. I'm a club member.

Rich


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

David Bott said:


> It has been on the site for as long as I can remember as I was one of the test platform with it for AVSForum before it was called VigLinks after it was sold. Maybe they are tagging new words than before now or something to make you see it more. Not sure. But it surly has been around for a long long time. I do turn it off for club members.


It was green for a while a few months ago. Then it went away completely. Now it's dark blue.

Not sure when the 'Solved' button appeared either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Not sure when the 'Solved' button appeared either.


2013 ... in select forums (where some thread topics could be considered solved). Generally available to thread starters and moderators. In some forums only moderators can mark solved. In some forums mark solved is completely disabled.


----------

